# Snap on ethos or solus pro?!



## DetailMe

Hi guys in the market for a new diagnostics machine. Now I only want a snap on machine. So, can you tell me what the two machine can and can't do. 
Mmy limited knowledge on these machine is that the ethos is a code reader and monitor and the solus pro can program/re calibrated things. Also any one got software 12.4?

Can someone with experiance talk me though the machines! Cheers
Chris


----------



## byrnes

We have a solus at work, its good at what it does. Fault code reading, turning dash lights off etc all the usual stuff, it can be very handy for live readings, for example throttle position, live lambda readings. We havent got an ethos so cant comment. But the solus is very good.


----------



## ianFRST

yup go for the solus if you can afford it!

snap on also offer a training course in how to use it, fault finding, which makes the most of it.

its not cheap, and then monthly subscription to keep it up to date!

have a word with your snap on dealer, they have both machines currently on their vans


----------



## Scrim-1-

How about a modis?


----------



## DetailMe

Thanks for your input guys. Have to say, I'm leaning towards a solus however the things you've said it does, are what the ethos can also do. I want to know a little about the programming and calibration side of things


----------



## DetailMe

Maxidas looks interesting also!


----------



## madstaff

Ethos can read fault codes and you can view live data but the Solus can do so much more.

I've recently traded in an Ethos for a Solus Ultra.

If you've got a VAG car its pretty much like VAG-COM/VCDS in what it can do in 'Expert mode'.


----------



## DetailMe

daveevs said:


> Ethos can read fault codes and you can view live data but the Solus can do so much more.
> 
> I've recently traded in an Ethos for a Solus Ultra.
> 
> If you've got a VAG car its pretty much like VAG-COM/VCDS in what it can do in 'Expert mode'.


Tell me more...  what's expert mode ? So the ethos, can it do any programming, like injectors, dpf regeneration and so on?


----------



## A4Lad

I have the carbon fibre pro and also VagCom. As far as any VAG cars, the VagCom wins hands down as it has soo many more features etc.
The Solus is a great piece of kit too but its soo dated IMO as in technology wise.... screen, unable to print, silly priced update subscriptions


----------



## DetailMe

A4Lad said:


> I have the carbon fibre pro and also VagCom. As far as any VAG cars, the VagCom wins hands down as it has soo many more features etc.
> The Solus is a great piece of kit too but its soo dated IMO as in technology wise.... screen, unable to print, silly priced update subscriptions


Yeah the snap on gear is so overpriced, and updates are a joke. However the latest 12.4 with jaguar would do me for quite a while tbh.


----------



## A4Lad

I have not updated mine in about 2 years. I know that I could be doing soooo much more but I just cant spend that silly money


----------



## madstaff

DetailMe said:


> Tell me more...  what's expert mode ? So the ethos, can it do any programming, like injectors, dpf regeneration and so on?


Expert mode is very much like VAG-COM/VCDS in that you can view many "measuring blocks/groups" which is the data relevant for example, temperature sensors.

You can also program control modules to activate cruise control (after fitting the relevant hardware), turn bleep on or off when lock/unlock, etc,etc.

You cant reprogram injectors or force dpf regens.

Ethos user manual

Solus Ultra manual

Just noticed theres no reference to 'Expert mode' in the user guide, there is a good reason for this apparently, as you can end up in s**t creek if you dont know what your doing!!

VAG software Solus

Solus Ultra is the latest version of the Solus platform, Pro is an older version.


----------



## DetailMe

daveevs said:


> Expert mode is very much like VAG-COM/VCDS in that you can view many "measuring blocks/groups" which is the data relevant for example, temperature sensors.
> 
> You can also program control modules to activate cruise control (after fitting the relevant hardware), turn bleep on or off when lock/unlock, etc,etc.
> 
> You cant reprogram injectors or force dpf regens.
> 
> Ethos user manual
> 
> Solus Ultra manual
> 
> Just noticed theres no reference to 'Expert mode' in the user guide, there is a good reason for this apparently, as you can end up in s**t creek if you dont know what your doing!!
> 
> VAG software Solus
> 
> Solus Ultra is the latest version of the Solus platform, Pro is an older version.


Sounds good, thanks for your input. Take it you can do dpf regens etc with the solus series? 
I'm also looking at launch, seems to have fantastic coverage. Looks like **** but seems to be about as good as an 'all in one' you can get for the money which is still cheaper new than a used snap on!

Anyone use launch?


----------

